# Got my new Cobra Fish-N-Dive



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Last night, I got Chump and Fingersandclaws to drive up to Bmore with me to pick up my new yak at a trucking terminal. Never been to one of those before, so in case some of you are trying to save money on shipping, I thought I would just describe the process a little. I got a call from the trucking terminal on Monday telling me that the package had arrived. They gave me a job# and the address to their loading dock to pick it up. We arrived at around 10 pm last night (they are open 24 hours a day!) and I gave them my information, and out comes my yak. I sign for it, we load up the car, dump the packing materials in their dumpster and we're on our way home. Nice and easy!

Here's some pics. It was pretty dark out so the pics didn't turn out too well. I'll try to post better pics when I get them.



















This baby is really wide (note the "J" hooks barely reach half way), so I hope it will be nice and stable in the water. Can't wait to get it out there. Oh, also, the other "stuff" like the paddle, seats, etc came in a separate package and now have to be installed. The WBB is gonna help me take care of that tonight.

Many Thanks Buddies!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Congrats!!*

You have expanded your horizons 10 Fold!!! Good Luck and post pix of your catching!!!


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

congrtats!ready to go this weekend?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

e-mag said:


> congrtats!ready to go this weekend?


Unfortunately, this weekend, I'm kinda booked with other obligations. May make a quick jaunt, but no yak this time. Hopefully, I can make it next week. I'll keep you in the loop.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Holy Cow!!!   

I think we're going to have some problems. We'll need a third car to transport all of our yaks.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

New Yaks are COOL..


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I don't care how wide it is, if the dude can't stand on a rock without falling into the water, he's screwed. I am no physicist, but I remember someone telling me that giant concrete slabs don't move. It's like blaming the tree after you drive your car into it  See ya tonight, this'll be interesting.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> I don't care how wide it is, if the dude can't stand on a rock without falling into the water, he's screwed. I am no physicist, but I remember someone telling me that giant concrete slabs don't move. It's like blaming the tree after you drive your car into it  See ya tonight, this'll be interesting.


That's true...if he can fall off of stable ground into the water, I don't think any amount of stability in a small watercraft's gonna help


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Duck tape him a few 55 gal drums to each side and that might help him to not roll over  
May not go real fast but atleast ya will be stable


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> That's true...if he can fall off of stable ground into the water, I don't think any amount of stability in a small watercraft's gonna help


Fishbait !!! You are not going to take this abuse falling ... I amean lying down are you ??? ....    

maybe you will  
opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


BTW ... when are you ordering your propulsion system?


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

congrats


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice!

congrats on the new Slow N' Paddle Hard boat.  good thing you got that VHF from me, might need it when winds start picking up.  I'm seeing a trolling motor or an upgrade soon...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I think I may have to just duct tape myself to the yak to ensure that I don't fall out. Otherwise, I'm good to go. My upper body strength should be enough to pull away from any of these bama's as far as speed goes (the trolling motor won't hurt either).  

As a side note, we got this lame swimming competition coming up. It's the battle of the non-swimming WBB. In our discussions last night, we couldn't come to a concensus as to who is the fastest swimmer. The gauntlet was thrown down when FnC claimed to be able to swim two laps to my one. Then I come to find that these bama's have been lying to me all this time and that they are all expert swimmers. Two have scuba certifications, 1 was a competitive swimmer back in school, and 1 has almost no hair on his head, thus giving him an aerodynamic advantage underwater. Don't know when this is going to take place, but I got $10 riding on this.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

fishbait said:


> I think I may have to just duct tape myself to the yak to ensure that I don't fall out. Otherwise, I'm good to go. My upper body strength should be enough to pull away from any of these bama's as far as speed goes (the trolling motor won't hurt either).
> 
> As a side note, we got this lame swimming competition coming up. It's the battle of the non-swimming WBB. In our discussions last night, we couldn't come to a concensus as to who is the fastest swimmer. The gauntlet was thrown down when FnC claimed to be able to swim two laps to my one. Then I come to find that these bama's have been lying to me all this time and that they are all expert swimmers. Two have scuba certifications, 1 was a competitive swimmer back in school, and 1 has almost no hair on his head, thus giving him an aerodynamic advantage underwater. Don't know when this is going to take place, but I got $10 riding on this.


Fishbait you can beat them just get the full body wax lolopcorn:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Here's a couple pics of the WBB Kayak Armada (aka. Plastic Navy). Not the complete armada, since Oki's was missing, but I got a seat on there now and a paddle retainer. We also installed flush mount rod holders on Chump's and an anchor trolley.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

man, i haven't even unwrapped my yak, and it's been a month since i bought it.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Whatcha waitin for? Let me know if you need help setting it up. BTW, how do you plan on transporting yours?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I see fishbait has a little 'Cap'n in him' ??

I assume that is your garage?

How hard is it going to be to drive for 2-3 hours with that kayak on the roof? I will be leaving mine in Crisfield (when I get it) but I know it is longer than our van and as long as my truck.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

We've been taking two at a time on FnC's and Oki's vehicles with no problems. BTW, that would be FnC's garage.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Heh, the Admiral's flagship has been upgraded to a full battlegroup! I hope the escorts don't go so fast that they leave the Admiral behind...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

who's liquidlogic is that?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

LL is Chumps. 
The Tug Boat is FBs
The beautiful elegant a$$kicken fish slaying gunship is mine


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

fingers, wait till you see my yak (sexy).


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Whoa. I didn't even know about this thread. That's what I get for having to work the entire day two days in a row now. 

Anyways, after much hard work, we're about 90% there. Left to do?

me: fishfinder's transducer and battery
fishbait: anchor trolley, fishfinder
oki: anchor cleat
f&c: done

Poor F&C's family. With all those yaks there and new and different yaks just about everyday, his family is starting to think F&C's some kind of a kayak magician or something.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

fishbait, i have a extended van, where my kayak (12'8") can easily fit inside. however it's on my roof rack right now.  i wander if i got you into buying kayak in the first place.  i remember having conversation about buying a kayak with few members of WBB on the AI past january.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

terpfan said:


> fishbait, i have a extended van, where my kayak (12'8") can easily fit inside. however it's on my roof rack right now.  i wander if i got you into buying kayak in the first place.  i remember having conversation about buying a kayak with few members of WBB on the AI past january.


Holy S! I remember that big van of yours. Didn't know you could get the whole thing inside! No worries, the man guilty of flaming these kayak desires would be Okimavich. That bastige had to go out and get one, thus forcing us all to go and get one too. 

AK, The flagship of the fleet is rarely the fastest, just the most fish catchingest, bait & lure slingingest, big wave handlingest, big lure trollingest, safest, most visible conveyance there is. Just follow me closely so you don't get lost.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fishbait said:


> AK, The flagship of the fleet is rarely the fastest, just the most fish catchingest, bait & lure slingingest, big wave handlingest, big lure trollingest, safest, most visible conveyance there is. Just follow me closely so you don't get lost.


It'll be the safest alright...on the beach! I don't think anything short of a 40 foot Hatteras yacht will prevent you from falling in  Besides, if your futile efforsts this past weekend's is any indicator of future performance, I think I'll take my chances getting lost... :fishing:


----------

